# S-300 Launch Mishap



## tomahawk6 (8 Oct 2012)

Looks like a cold launch. Lucky there wasnt an explosion.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a17_1349608780


----------



## jeffb (8 Oct 2012)

Action on: Get out of vehicle, run like hell!  :nod:


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Oct 2012)

I'm not sure there would have been anyone in the vehicle. While some launchers have an armoured compartment for the detachment, this vehicle looks pretty spartan. Could be though. If not, the detachment is in a remote firing point where it initiates the launch sequence fires the SOB on order. 

Clearly the propellant had been made by the lowest bidder, and/or it had deteriorated badly in storage.

In the mid-sixties 1 SSM Bty had a rocket blow a seal and vent thrust in both directions. It apparently tried to run up the rail on the launcher, but the counter-thrust would force it back. After several seconds of back and forth, it got far enough to pass the trip for the spin rockets which ignited and it rolled off the launcher to lie beside it going through its death throes like Godzilla in an epic Japanese horror flick. Those who saw it said it was really spectacular, or as sectacular a sight as one could see from the prone position.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Oct 2012)

S-300 uses a cold launch, so there was no propellent involved at that stage.  I can think of two potential faults that could cause this: the launch mechanism didn't provide the correct forces to remove safeties that allow the motor igniter to function, or the igniter for the motor failed to function despite the forces being there.

Still a pain in the ass to clean up.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Oct 2012)

Thanks for that. It's usually the little things that bite you on the a..


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Oct 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Clearly the propellant had been made by the lowest bidder, and/or it had deteriorated badly in storage.



According to the website the missile had been in storage for ten years.


----------



## GAP (8 Oct 2012)

Anyone have any idea how far it has to travel to be armed? or is it armed immediately....


----------



## Sadukar09 (8 Oct 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea how far it has to travel to be armed? or is it armed immediately....



Wikipedia says contact+proximity fuzes.

Lucky the thing didn't blow up.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Oct 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Wikipedia says contact+proximity fuzes.


That's for detonation, not arming.


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Oct 2012)

I suspect it has to fly a certain distance to arm. This is the case with the TOW or a 40mm grenade. Could be wrong though.


----------

